# Upgrade Buyer's Remorse?



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, my Paperwhite will arrive today. One day late, but hey that is ok! Well, will Amazon release a newer, better model soon? I hate when that happens! Or do you think that my Paperwhite will remain the newest model for a good while?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nobody who can post here knows.  But my opinion, unencumbered by such frills as inside knowledge or business training or experience, is that the PW is new enough that it won't be replaced for awhile. It was released last October, and the soonest I'd think a replacement would come is after it had been on the market for a year. And not necessarily that soon.

I would keep it and enjoy it now. And satisfy your inner tech geek by gloating that nobody has a better Kindle than you do!


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Claw. haha true! I will gloat to everyone I know.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Well you can count on a new kindle every October so that leaves you all summer with a great paperwhite to read your books (just hope you're not like me and a minority who have eyes that catch the color splotching on the pws and are bothered by it)...great device every year though so not a bad time to buy in my opinion. that said, it speaks volumes on reliability that there are many users who still use the kindle 2, the kindle 3 keyboard and the k4 which i've used for a year and a half happily...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are some who are still using the original Kindle.  Mine still works, though I don't use it very much any more.

Betsy


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure it matters. They could come out with a Paperwhite with sound. Yawn. If the current latest and greatest was just what it is without the light I would have simply stuck with my Kindle Basic. I can't think of what they could offer in a new device that would be as significant and the LED light and the capacitive touch screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlematt said:


> Well, my Paperwhite will arrive today. One day late, but hey that is ok! Well, will Amazon release a newer, better model soon? I hate when that happens! Or do you think that my Paperwhite will remain the newest model for a good while?


A brief History of Kindle:

November 2007 -- the Original
February 2009 -- 2nd Generation
Summer 2009 -- the DX model
August 2010 -- 3rd Gen -- first with WiFi
Fall 2011 -- 4th Gen "basic" kindle -- and the original Fire
Fall 2012 -- Paperwhite, update of basic Kindle and Fire, HD Fire in two sizes.

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazon are pretty consistent with the Kindle releases - I don't think it will be too long before they release another one (by the end of the year at least) but your PW won't need replacing, it should see you for a few years to come yet!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> A brief History of Kindle:
> 
> November 2007 -- the Original
> February 2009 -- 2nd Generation
> ...


Left out the Kindle Touch.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

patrickt said:


> I'm not sure it matters. They could come out with a Paperwhite with sound. Yawn. If the current latest and greatest was just what it is without the light I would have simply stuck with my Kindle Basic. I can't think of what they could offer in a new device that would be as significant and the LED light and the capacitive touch screen.


I'd upgrade to a Paperwhite if it had sound.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've upgraded Kindles several times.

K1-K2 as I hated the K1 design (shape, rubber back, big easy to bump next page button, scroll wheel etc.  yuck).
K2-K3 new pearl screen as I hated the drab gray of the K1-K2 screens.  Liked the thinner design.

I skipped the Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch as I didn't see anything I really wanted there.

PW was an obvious upgrade as I hate messing with clip on lights and read in dim lighting pretty often.

For now, I'm pretty happy with it and can't really think of anything that would make me upgrade in the next year or two (baring this one breaking and just buying a newer model as a replacement.  I have my iPad for color docs/books/magazines, that and my phone and iPod for things with sound etc.  I wouldn't upgrade just for better screen or light as I'm fine with the PW on those fronts unlike some.  So I'm pretty much set for now finally.


----------



## charlie51923 (Mar 4, 2013)

There are millions of 1st and 2nd generation Kindles still in use. Kindles typically last a very long time is you don't drop or abuse them. I would never own anything with a gummy touch screen, and I would never own an eReader without a physical keyboard. People who do a lot of note taking while reading often feel this way. A lot of us think the K3 (Keyboard) was the best eReader ever made. If it had the Paperweight's LED lighted surface it would be perfect. I think the Paperwhite is fine for light reading though. Unfortunately it has some bugs pertaining to the display of specified fonts, so it sometimes displays text very small. A good formatter knows how to work around it, but sadly, many eBooks are published every month with this text problem. (Amazon should have offered a patch to fix this long ago.) I don't count the Fire as a reader anymore than I would a cellphone. It's a tablet computer period, and most people use them for typical computer uses, but there are some people who do night reading with them despite the glare of a backlit screen. I think they're okay for night reading, but my eyes couldn't take it for extended periods without going blurry. So for my money the K2, K3, and DX are still the kings of the heap, but it sure would be nice if the K3 (which is still being produced) would get an LED face upgrade for next year. I know people would be standing in line for it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> Left out the Kindle Touch.


Drat. . . I do that all the time because I didn't get one. . . it came out about the same time as the first 'Basic' Kindle, right?

So, correcting myself:

A brief History of Kindle:

November 2007 -- the Original
February 2009 -- 2nd Generation
Summer 2009 -- the DX model
August 2010 -- 3rd Gen -- first with WiFi
Fall 2011 -- 4th Gen "basic" kindle, Kindle Touch, and the original Fire
Fall 2012 -- Paperwhite, update of basic Kindle and Fire, HD Fire in two sizes.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

mooshie78 said:


> For now, I'm pretty happy with it and can't really think of anything that would make me upgrade in the next year or two


How about a 3 dimentional hologram floating in front of your eyes with any size print, or font, or spacing, or margins, or orientation you want.


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

stevene9 haha


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Today was a lazy day and I spent all day reading on my DXG.  I hadn't used it in a while, and I confess it felt decadent.  All that screen space.  Wish they would release a new DX.


----------



## Seanpr (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got mine delivered. The screen looks awesome! I got a refurb so might have belonged to someone here.

Set up wifi and its now charging. Can't wait to try it out!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> Today was a lazy day and I spent all day reading on my DXG. I hadn't used it in a while, and I confess it felt decadent. All that screen space. Wish they would release a new DX.


Ditto, rediscovered my DXG this past weekend, sitting between the bed and nightstand. Charged 'er up... I had forgotten how much I enjoy reading on it.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> How about a 3 dimentional hologram floating in front of your eyes with any size print, or font, or spacing, or margins, or orientation you want.


How about a color version? Ref: http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2013/04/16/pocketbook-to-announce-new-ereaders-next-week/ , although Liquavista's web site says they've been acquired by Samsung, so it's anyone's guess.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

Seanpr said:


> Just got mine delivered. The screen looks awesome! I got a refurb so might have belonged to someone here.
> 
> Set up wifi and its now charging. Can't wait to try it out!


GRATZ Sean! I got my refurb about a month ago, the light is fabulous and I can easily turn pages while holding it in my left hand. You are gonna love it!!


----------



## Sparticles (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm just buying mine tomorrow in-store, and my son is already teasing me that whichever I choose, I'll regret and wish I had chosen the other.

What I would really love is a PW but with the HDD size of a Fire HD. Officially I'm getting it for the e-reader, but since I don't have a smartphone, tablet or iPod, my husband is talking me into just getting the Fire HD. I'll probably change my mind another dozen times before we get to the store in the morning. One of the hazards of menopause, besides brain fog, is the inability to make quick decisions, and I'm the poster girl for that. LOL


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> it speaks volumes on reliability that there are many users who still use the kindle 2, the kindle 3 keyboard and the k4 which i've used for a year and a half happily...


I gave my k1 to a relative, when I bought a k touch, and she's still using it every day (she doesn't own a computer, swore she would not use "that contraption"). My husband reads from his k2 every day too (the one I purchased for him after learning that sharing the k1 didn't work for us). None of ours have had an real problems or been relegated to "spare" status yet (even after I got a Fire HD a few months ago). But it's a good way to justify adding a new kindle model to your collection ...
Glynnis


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

If it helps, I'm missing my Paperwhite. We went to a cabin for a few days about 40 minutes from my house, and I left my PW there. My husband lent me his K3, which I used to adore, and now it's all big and clumsy. And I'm clearly spoiled. (We would have gone back for it, but the woman that runs the place was away for the day.) 

It'll take a few days to adjust, and then it'll be your new standard of what to expect ... until they exceed it.  But I think it's a good purchase, even if they come out with a new one in fall.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Drat. . . I do that all the time because I didn't get one. . . it came out about the same time as the first 'Basic' Kindle, right?
> 
> So, correcting myself:
> 
> ...


What about the DXi and the K2i?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Trophywife007 said:


> What about the DXi and the K2i?


I don't consider the switch from Sprint to ATT as cell carriers -- which is basically the only difference -- to be 'new' models. But yeah, they each came out about 6 months after their 'original'. 

And then about the time of the 3rd Gen -- a few months before, in fact, the DX got the first 'pearl' screen. But, again, I don't see that as a significant change in terms of usability.

For details, see this Wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle


----------



## kindlematt (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I feel better. I made an agreement with my friend. If Amazon comes out with a Kindle Paperwhite that has significant improvements, such as color, then I will sell her my current one at a great discount, and get a new one!


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I like my Kindle Keyboard. It's where I store my to-be-read books. I liked my Kindle Basic but I will be giving that away. My Kindle Paperwhite is a major leap from the Basic because of the light. I think it's fantastic. I often eat alone in restaurants and I have to read while I eat and people looked at me funny when I put on my headlamp to read.

Sound on a Paperwhite would not get my money. Neither would color. I just read books. Waterproofing would probably get me to buy. More options at the larger end of the font size scale might get me to buy.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

We've been on our K2's for years, but my wife's is starting to act a little flaky.  They have been very reliable and we've felt no reason to change until now.  Her new 3G paperwhite was supposed to come yesterday, but UPS didn't show up.  I don't care about color for an ereader, but the paperwhite lit screen is a real plus since there are many places with poor lighting.  I may want one after I see hers.  My K2 is working fine though....and I just got a new Nexus 10 5 weeks ago.


----------

